# Coyote hunter falls from stand/dies



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/ind...ts_self_dies_trying_to.html#incart_river_home

Happened Monday in Lapeer Co.

L & O


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I seen this and I know exactly where he was. I was hunting Coyotes the same day just a few miles away form where this happened.
I couldn't find any details about exactly how this happened. But IMO it is pretty hard to shoot yourself with a shotgun.
A shotgun will go off if jarred and possible with any gun/rifle. But still ,must have the moon and stars line up in order to actually shoot yourself when this very rare thing happens.
It was very cold that day,,BTW. Brutal cold and snowing.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I had wondered how they know he was only on the ladder part of the stand? Maybe the snow was not disturbed at the top??

I had a 12 gauge that went off,,,while I was carrying it in the woods. Nobody was around,,,and I did not touch the trigger or jar the gun. It just went off!! Scared the crap out of me.
I never used that gun again after that. And when I sold it,,I told the guy what had happened. Looking back I should have had it fixed or destroyed it.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man oh Man What a horrible thing to happen. Not just that but the family members who found him. May he rest in Peace..


----------

